# linatex failure



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

got some 5/8 straight cut linatex bands.

shooting 4.5" active band length with a 28" draw.

using 5/16 steel ball

band broke at 124 shots (boooo!!!)

wont be buying anymore of that!

also note that it broke %100, and did not gradualy tear like latex.

I know it is recomended for heavier ammo, but 124 shots? that's bad news.

hope this helps somebody avoid my mistake :0)


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

uncle maddy said:


> got some 5/8 straight cut linatex bands.
> shooting 4.5" active band length with a 28" draw.
> using 5/16 steel ball
> band broke at 124 shots (boooo!!!)
> ...


28" is an awfully short draw but also it sounds like your maxing the bands on every shot. I've heard linatex is supposed to be more durable than latex.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Seems short. Both the live of the bands and your band length. You are stretching them over 600%.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

yes, it's 622% stretch, and these bands are supposed to max out around 800%.

my draw was to the cheekbone, that's why it seems short.

but,yes, a very short dissapointing life cycle for a bandset thats touted of taking allot of abuse and keep on shooting.

are they made in china? maybe they put lead in the slingshot bands to :0)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

One break doesn't mean all Linatex is crap.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

All the advice I've been given has been to avoid linatex

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah that does seem short... Where did it break - mid way etc.? Could there not be another factor that resulted in the break...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not real knowledgable about linatex but, 5/16 seems small (light) ammo for the band set. I venture that; heavier ammo may help.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've had really good luck with linitex. Especially straight cuts after all these years I did have one band break prematurely. Must have had a nick in it. 5\16 ammo is about like a dry fire. The bandset you have is best suited for 44 lead or maybe even 50 Cal. One overstressed band break is just that... An overstressed band break. Linitex is some tough stuff.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> I am not real knowledgable about linatex but, 5/16 seems small (light) ammo for the band set. I venture that; heavier ammo may help.


Double that. You're keeping way to much excess energy every shot. That energy seems to be stressing the elastics and tie.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks for the input everybody

tremoside, where can I learn more about this stress at the band and at the tie?

it broke 1/4" in front of the tie.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

or shall I ask, how can I tell if I am overpowering or under powering the ammo? any hints on finding the sweet spot?

thanks again for the replies


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

uncle maddy said:


> thanks for the input everybody
> 
> tremoside, where can I learn more about this stress at the band and at the tie?
> 
> it broke 1/4" in front of the tie.


Hello Uncle Maddy,

Joerg Sprave @u2b had some old slo-mo videos before he switched up slingshots with all weapons elastics. Might worth take a look.

There are multiple sources of problems if the ammo is too light for the bandset:


The energy that is transferred to the ammo is only a percentage. After the ammo looses contact (reaching max acceleration) the pouch and elastic will still travel towards target. It will stop when the rubber starts to stretch out again, but at that point it will act like a sort of a short leash.
If this overpowered band will hit the tip of the slingshot frame that might be a point blank impact and it does some damage as well.
There is a slap factor. Even if not hitting the hand a slap may hit the frame and that's another impact.

These are 3 different but related points of wearing out a bandset before it's time. Same cases they occur simultaneously.

Don't know if it helps, just collecting thoughts.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------

